# Who Are you cheering for now?



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

who are you guys cheering for now?

im going for Houston in the west

and Chicago in the east


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

San Antone/Dallas in the west and Pistons/Heat in the east.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dodigago said:


> who are you guys cheering for now?
> 
> im going for Houston in the west
> 
> and Chicago in the east


 I am pulling for the exact same teams

Houston because of Yao and Jon Barry, and Chicago because of Hinrich.


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

I'm also rooting for Rockets. I was thinking of rooting for Sonics but after some comments from their players about the Kings series, I wasn't happy with it and decided not to root for them anymore.

In the East, all teams that are left and not named Heat and Pistons.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm rooting for thr same teams as Dodidago and Peja Vu. If Chi-town gets beat, I'm always a Wizards (read: Larry Hughes) fan.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> I'm rooting for thr same teams as Dodidago and Peja Vu. If Chi-town gets beat, I'm always a Wizards (read: Larry Hughes) fan.


Is he a FA or what??


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Yeah. I  Hughes. When you have a favorite team with so much outside shooting, I guess you would love slashers though.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

maKINGSofgreatness said:


> Yeah. I  Hughes. When you have a favorite team with so much outside shooting, I guess you would love slashers though.


We should send a letter to Petrie telling him to sign Hughes. :yes:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Then we would see if it is accually possible for me to love the Kings more that I do now.:laugh:


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Pistons hopefully Darko gets his 2nd RING. :banana:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

As I said before the playoffs I cheer for Kings and Mavs and I was lucky these teams didnt meet straight up in the first round. I really havent thought that Sonics can knock Kings out. But it seems I overrated this Kings team (or coach).

So now Mavs left, but what a strange thing... After Stern used his dictatorship over Van Gundy I just want Rockets to win and show a big F sign to Stern's face (imagine Stern giving trophy to Van Gundy ). But anyway thats not likely to happen, so Mavs is still the team I root for.

In the East... Since Jordan days I always didnt like Chicago, but this year, dont know how, I started cheering a bit for them. And as I dont like any Eastern team, Chicago probably is the only one I care in there.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Feel free to come into the Mavericks forum and post a bit!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Theo! said:


> Feel free to come into the Mavericks forum and post a bit!


Yeah, Theo. We'll be there. :wave:


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

and GO Indiana!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

The remaining games for first round Indy-Boston, Hou-Dall. 

I'm rooting for Boston and Houston (sorry Theo).


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

DaUnbreakableKinG said:


> I'm rooting for Boston and *Houston (sorry Theo)*.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


>


Hope he doesn't see it. :uhoh:


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

In this order.

Rockets, Suns, Heat, Wizards, Celts


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

im not rooting for anybody other than the kings, but i sure hope the sonics get rocked 4-0. hopefully they will learn the playoffs arent about just one round. they will look very tired and frustrated and jerome james wont do s***.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> I am pulling for the exact same teams
> 
> Houston because of Yao and Jon Barry, and Chicago because of Hinrich.




I guess now I am pulling for Indiana and Phoenix.


----------

